

Taking The Lean Startup too Far - brandoncarl
http://blog.brandoncarl.com/2013/01/everything-you-know-about-startups-is.html

======
bdcravens
It's easy and popular to reference Jobs. Let's be careful of cargo culting
though, and let's omit that anecdote and see if the conclusion is the same.

In addition, the article paints a vision of a company filled with employees
weary and worn out from the scientific approach of the lean startup. I'm not
sure why this is necessarily true.

Jobs was known to berate his employees and push them to the breaking point,
all in the name of his vision.

